# Is this good enough to protect my daughter?



## Thanatos (Jan 7, 2013)

My daughter is 11 months old. In 16 years I am thinking of having a person silhouette target and write the boys name on it with this type of grouping on it. Maybe make him sign on the first date. Thoughts?


----------



## tinydaniel78 (Jan 7, 2013)

Nice 12 ga 000 will work too


----------



## Thanatos (Jan 8, 2013)

tinydaniel78 said:


> Nice 12 ga 000 will work too



I see


----------



## Inthegarge (Jan 8, 2013)

Looks like you still need a little work.....I still see Orange...........LOL


----------



## Cavalry Scout (Jan 9, 2013)

I have a 16 yr old daughter and believe me theres nothing you can do!  I have spent her whole life looking mean at all the boys in town.  Her feller still looks scared of me.  He has good reason!!!  I also taught her to shoot.  Double trouble!


----------



## Thanatos (Jan 10, 2013)

Cavalry Scout said:


> I have a 16 yr old daughter and believe me theres nothing you can do!  I have spent her whole life looking mean at all the boys in town.  Her feller still looks scared of me.  He has good reason!!!  I also taught her to shoot.  Double trouble!



Awesome!


----------



## Thanatos (Jan 10, 2013)

Inthegarge said:


> Looks like you still need a little work.....I still see Orange...........LOL



I do need to tighten up that grouping don't I?


----------



## seeker (Jan 10, 2013)

You've got a beautiful daughter.


----------



## slightly grayling (Jan 10, 2013)

What a cutie!  Helping her keep a level head on her shoulders and building a relationship with her will be much more effective..........the intimidation method only works if she isn't interested!


----------



## John I. Shore (Jan 10, 2013)

What a beautiful baby there.  Yep, you'll need lots of ammo in the future.

John I.


----------



## fishnfool (Jan 10, 2013)

Adorable! 
Yep you'd better tighten the group up and adjust sights a little!


----------



## Thanatos (Jan 11, 2013)

fishnfool said:


> Adorable!
> Yep you'd better tighten the group up and adjust sights a little!



Im working on it...


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 11, 2013)

Do not show him the target.  
He will know to duck and move to your right.


----------



## Hewitt44 (Jan 12, 2013)

I got a 4 year old girl, and I am thinking of the same tactics as you but I am thinking take a picture of him and have it printed out immediately, then take him out back and use his photo for target practice.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 12, 2013)

Shoot the first one and let the word spread.

Worked for me.


----------



## jonjon528 (Jan 13, 2013)

Between hunts yesterday, shot at some of those exploding targets for high power rifles.... I'd use that for serious suitors.


----------



## GroundMan (Jan 14, 2013)

I think your grouping is FINE!!! Maybe move it a little though.

I hear you on the daughter thing, so glad we had a son. Good luck out there bud!


----------



## drumbum77 (Jan 17, 2013)

You've got yourself a beautiful daughter.  Keep her close and the boyfriends closer!!! 

Mine is five and wow what a little diva already!!!


----------



## Killer Kyle (Jan 18, 2013)

In 2006, I was in An Nasiriyah, Iraq.  My big sister began dating a guy, and he was just a total bag.  I couldn't be there to meet him face to face, so I wrote his name in black marker on a .50 cal round, and got a friend to take a picture of me holding it up.  I e-mailed him the picture and said "I just want to let you know that I love my sister so much that I'm almost psychotic about it, and I will kill you for her if I need to".  He sent me back a long e-mail saying "ohhh haha. that's cool man, I won't hurt her.  Thats a funny pic lol" and that kinda stuff, and I e-mailed him back and all I said was "I wasn't kidding."  
She broke up with him before I got home.  
Lucky him.  haha.


----------



## Mike 65 (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanatos said:


> My daughter is 11 months old. In 16 years I am thinking of having a person silhouette target and write the boys name on it with this type of grouping on it. Maybe make him sign on the first date. Thoughts?



Beautiful little girl, awesome shooting!
But all you really need to do is tell him,
" whatever you do to her, just know, I'm going to do to you!" that should solve any problems before they start!


----------



## Hoggrydr1 (Feb 13, 2013)

I got a coupla silhouette targets I could give ya if ya want to come by,I aint that far and I have raised a daughter here and trust me ,it aint easy brother.


----------



## Hoggrydr1 (Feb 13, 2013)

And you have a beautiful daughter too!


----------



## fowl play (Mar 1, 2013)

My wife teaches middle school and kids now know  more and do more than i ever thought about at that age!! from the stories she tells me you might want to put targets up by the time she turns 12-13... 
beautiful daughter!


----------



## v1vrv2 (Mar 2, 2013)

I have a 17 year old daughter who graduated high school early and started college in Jan. She has never been boy crazy. The best thing you can do is be the most important boy in her life. This will take quite a bit of effort on your part but will pay off for both of you (and her mom). You have to spend time with her and one of the best ways I found to spend time with my daughter is with homework. It didn't seem like bonding at the time but the hundreds of hours we spent together over the years was quality time. And I have told her countless times, "You don't marry anyone that doesn't love you as much as I do." She will have a hard time finding someone that fits that bill. 

I know its not politically correct but I told her many times over the years that she is better than the other girls. My philosophy was that if she thought she was better than the other girls she wouldn't feel like she needed a boy to make her feel better or do the bad things the other girls were doing. And believe me they do bad things. She had an open relationship with her mother and could talk to her about things without repercussion. Her mom would tell me but I wouldn't mention it to my daughter because I wanted her to know she could trust her mother.

I'm not saying she was perfect growing up but from other stories I have heard I am very proud of her. She likes fishing and guns and is studying criminal justice thinking she wants to be a cop. Enjoy your beautiful little girl she will be grown before you know it.


----------



## king george (Mar 6, 2013)

No No:Tape it to the front door!


----------



## ghadarits (Mar 6, 2013)

*Always act like you like her boy friends*

If you always act like you like her boyfriends they wont be around long. Also teaching her to be an outdoors kind of girl will make the boys respect her a whole lot more. It's tough on the boys when the girl is as tough or tougher than the boy. I just laugh when boys call asking her advice regarding something outdoors. 

Good luck with that sweet baby girl!!!!


----------

